# Futurama has some of the greatest quotes



## yackitysmackity (Mar 7, 2012)

Fry: "Alright bird... you thought you could beat me in a game of wits.. but you just met your equal."

Bender: "I'm so ashamed, I wish everyone else was dead."

Zapp: "The alien mothership is in orbit here. If we can hit that  bullseye, the rest of the dominoes will fall like a house of cards.  Checkmate."


Post your faves!


----------



## Cult (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't have a favorite quote, but I like the fact that Bender calls humans "Meatbags."


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 7, 2012)

"They're always touching me in places"


----------



## Xenke (Mar 7, 2012)

"She know what do."


----------



## Zenia (Mar 7, 2012)

Not my favorite, but: "Yay! People are paying attention to me!" (V) (;,,;) (V)


----------



## Greyscale (Mar 7, 2012)

Futurama is pretty good, but Archer wins for quotable lines.


----------



## veeno (Mar 7, 2012)

Shut up and take my money


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Mar 7, 2012)

Still haven't seen the episode, but this is probably one of my favorite scenes ever.


----------



## Zenia (Mar 7, 2012)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> Still haven't seen the episode, but this is probably one of my favorite scenes ever.


lol I love that scene.


----------



## Flippy (Mar 7, 2012)

Greyscale said:


> Futurama is pretty good, but Archer wins for quotable lines.


Yeah I do like that Ocelot they got which is pretty funny.

Back to Futurama... I really like the fry gets worms episode, " It's like there's a party in my mouth and everybody's throwing up." And the school episode where you get the "Roooobot hooouse!!" quote from.


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't want to live on this planet anymore, the professor 

Shut up baby I know it, bender


----------



## Kihari (Mar 7, 2012)

"I can wire anything directly into anything! _I'm the professor!_"

"I'll show ye."

"I'm done rekafoodling the energy-motron... or whatever~"


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 7, 2012)

The big brain am winning again. I am the greetest. Mwahahaha. Now I leaving Earth for no raisin. -The big brain.
I'm Scruffy, the janitor.
Bite my shiny metal ass.


----------



## Onnes (Mar 7, 2012)

How has this thread made it this far without "Well, if it's a lesson in love, look out. I suffer from a very sexy learning disability." -Zapp


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 7, 2012)

Onnes said:


> How has this thread made it this far without "Well, if it's a lesson in love, look out. I suffer from a very sexy learning disability." -Zapp



Sexlexia-Kiff


Yippee ki yay. You'll never guess where I've been. - Zoidberg


----------



## Tybis (Mar 7, 2012)

cultfilmlover said:


> I don't have a favorite quote, but I like the fact that Bender calls humans "Meatbags."



Statement: It's just...you have all these squishy parts, master. And all that water! How the constant sloshing doesn't drive you mad, I have no idea.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;p6PZhONZ3Ac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6PZhONZ3Ac[/video]


----------



## Xenke (Mar 8, 2012)

At least those windmills will keep them cool.
WINDMILLS DO NOT WORK THAT WAY, GOODNIGHT.


But he just said 'woo!'


----------



## yackitysmackity (Mar 8, 2012)

catilda lily said:


> The big brain am winning again. I am the greetest. Mwahahaha. Now I leaving Earth for no raisin. -The big brain.



Fry: Now he's trapped in a book I wrote. A crummy world full of plot holes and spelling errors.


----------



## Pine (Mar 8, 2012)

This thread is giving me a raging brainer.


----------



## yackitysmackity (Mar 8, 2012)

Pine said:


> This thread is giving me a raging brainer.



Can I?...Can I touch it?


----------



## Plantar (Mar 8, 2012)

One of the best cartoons ever.

"I'm just glad my fat ugly mama isn't alive to see this." - Hermes

"A Globetrotter always saves the good algebra for the final minutes."

"We're not evil, we're parallel!" Amy

"This is the worst kind of discrimination. The kind against me!" Bender


----------



## green wolf (Mar 8, 2012)

"somebody requisition me a beat" - Hermes
"dooooooooooooomed" - bender
"dont make me clamp you" - clamps


----------



## BRN (Mar 8, 2012)

You are now dead. Have a nice day.


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Mar 8, 2012)

Slow down I'll shoot hitler out the window, darn it I hit Eleanor Roosevelt. The professor


----------



## DW_ (Mar 8, 2012)

"Leave the science to the 120-year-olds!"


----------



## yackitysmackity (Mar 9, 2012)

Greyscale said:


> Futurama is pretty good, but Archer wins for quotable lines.



Ugh! As much as I want to, I can't argue with that!

Anyways...

Fry: Boneitis? Pfft. That's a funny name for a horrible disease.

Fry: Psst. Watching myself work is making me hungry. Help me find some food somewhere.
Zoidberg: I'll not only help you find it, I'll help you do more to it!

The Prof: I'll ruin you like I ruined this company!

All from the same 80s Guy episode :3

One of the best IMO.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 9, 2012)

DEATH BY SNU-SNU!


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Mar 9, 2012)

Good news everyone I have invented a time machine.


----------



## Neirus (Mar 10, 2012)

"Zoidy want go out! Zoidy want go out!" - Zoidberg
"Aw come on, you've just been out." - Fry


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 10, 2012)

"Scruffy's gonna die the way he lived"
*pulls out porno mag*


----------



## green wolf (Mar 10, 2012)

zoidy want balloon, want ballon now!

your your own grandpa fry....  epic


----------



## Viridis (Mar 10, 2012)

Hermes: "Professor, sprinkle us with wisdom from your mighty brain. How scared should we be?"

Professor: "Somewhere between not at all, and entirely."

Zoidberg: "I call entirely!" [chaos and whoop whoop whoop]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_WI0VI7aIw


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Mar 11, 2012)

Farnsworth- "And this, is my Universal Translator! Unfortunately, so far, it only translates into an incomprehensible dead language."

Cubert- "Hello!"

Machine- "BOJOUR!"

Farnsworth- "CRAZY GIBBERISH!"

Most people's favorite Futurama character seems to be Bender, but mine's actually the Professor. lol


----------



## Fay V (Mar 11, 2012)

"the use of words expressing something other than their literal intention! Now that, is, irony!" 

Seriously the entire damn opera was amazing, by far the best episode.


----------



## Cult (Mar 11, 2012)

My Favorite


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Mar 12, 2012)

That's a bed spring you dumb bed spring, the professor


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 12, 2012)

Planet Express Ship: You're just jealous! Nobody loves you because you're tiny and made of meat!


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Mar 17, 2012)

My favorite quote from the show is "Bite my shiny metal ass".


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 18, 2012)

" I have to do TWO things?!?!! " -Bender


----------



## Kiari Candy (Mar 17, 2016)

My favorite was "I say the whole world must learn of our peaceful ways....by force!"


----------

